
The 10 Worst Cities to Raise a Family - burento
http://www.qualityhealth.com/the-10-worst-cities-to-raise-a-family-447/featuredArticle
======
yan
Wow. Pretty much the _only_ metric they use to make that list is city-wide
graduation rate. By their standards, the best place to raise kids is to home-
school them as far as possible from dangerous civilization.

There is _much_ more to raising kids than non-existent crime rates and
graduation rates.

~~~
profgubler
You can't forget that they mention playgrounds.

------
stryporz
That should be the 10 Worst Cities in the US.

